# WORLDS BIGGEST PITBULL PUPPY 134lbs



## Darkdynastyk9s (Apr 23, 2013)

Dark Dynasty K9's International presents the worlds biggest Pitbull puppy 134lbs at 11months old!






Training and breeding the biggest XL working pits. Personal protection, law enforcement and military, changing the reputation of these beautiful loyal dogs saving lives all over the world!

Dark Dynasty K9s


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

sorry to burst your bubble, thats no APBT .. and get a real collar, that chain is f'ing ridiculous


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

The only good thing about this post is hopefully you stick around and learn something. Start with learning what exactly an APBT is first then it's easy to understand what an APBT is not.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

cEElint said:


> sorry to burst your bubble, thats no APBT .. and get a real collar, that chain is f'ing ridiculous


His site does describe them as am bull. After a quick
Pass through his site, he has gorgeous dogs and they DO work so ill leave his link up so you guys can judge for yourself..... Besides.... no one here really wants a dog from him anyways:thumbsup:

Edit
Dude I can't believe you put so much into your dogs and then make him look like an asshole with that chain for a collar. Just sayin, that's bad marketing.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

That is a bandog not and APBT beautiful dog though.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Gorgeous dog but he's not an APBT and he doesn't appear to be Am. Bully either. Looks like he has A LOT of Mastiff in him but that could just be me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

MSK said:


> That is a bandog not and APBT beautiful dog though.


That's what funny about the "bully" crap, some people want to take apbt and mix them until they have molossers and some want french or english bulldog looking things. That dog looks like a presa canario or another mastiff breed and they call it a "xl pit" for personal protection. Great. Awesome chain collar leash and need to take a scale pic, everybody knows bigger is better right? Surprised we didn't get the headsize.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like a handsome bandog! Definitely not a APBT, but a good looking dog none the less. Looks strong. Oh and I like the music (pirates of the Caribbean remix)


----------



## mitty18 (Apr 6, 2013)

Why is everyone being so rude? 
Beautiful dog but doesn't look like an apbt to me though. 
Sorry people are being so rude to you. Makes me sad that people behave this way.
As pitbull owners we're already looked down on. Being rude doesn't help.
You don't like the chain? You can say do without the attitude. I'm new to this forum but if this is how people treat people on here I'm glad I'm just Reykjavik it out N did not spend my money on VIP membership subscription.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

That chain as a collar made you lose any credibility in my book especially calling that dog a pit bull. Its one thing to have a chain as a leash or as a tie out, but as a collar, come on man! Good looking dog, but that's not a pit bull.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im almost 100% sure this guy either used to or does own that Hannibal dog. He also does business with "t" from redlion. Which to me means nothing but negative. ....

As for the chain I know of a couple companies that make chain collars as work out aides available in correction and regular collar styles. Would all the comments be made if he was wearing a regular weighted collar?

Either way that dog is far from an apbt. But like lots of bully owners amd breeders if theyre papered as apbt they call them that. I know this guy has a couple pp trained bullys. Atkeast hes doing something with his dogs and they arent yard ornaments. ..


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

mitty18 said:


> Why is everyone being so rude?
> Beautiful dog but doesn't look like an apbt to me though.
> Sorry people are being so rude to you. Makes me sad that people behave this way.
> As pitbull owners we're already looked down on. Being rude doesn't help.
> ...


the reaction you are witnessing should not be confused with rudeness.
what should make you "sad" is that BSL is alive and spreading across our country in large part due to the mislabeling of pit bulls. when people like the OP use the term, they are spreading ignorance. eventually fear. and ultimately the institutional killing of our dogs.
that being said, i do not think the OP is creating dangerous animals. but calling a thing by it's proper name is at the core of any formal education. dogs should be identified properly. without exception. especially if they are being targeted by legislation.
it's not rudeness. it's love. love for our dogs. love for the breed.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

mitty18 said:


> Why is everyone being so rude?
> Beautiful dog but doesn't look like an apbt to me though.
> Sorry people are being so rude to you. Makes me sad that people behave this way.
> As pitbull owners we're already looked down on. Being rude doesn't help.
> ...


HEY! Dude came here to sell his dogs and services.he needs to Portray the dogs properly and represent himself as responsible and reputable. Nothing rude, just fact. Yes the dogs are nice and they work, but he can do way better with what he has to offer. Sorry but my standards are high and I'm sure the OP can appreciate the feedback


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

All Bulldogs or bandogs until otherwise proven...

That said didn't watch the whole video, didn't see anything remotely interesting..

Mitty if you want rude I'll tell you what I really think.. the truth


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> didn't watch the whole video, didn't see anything remotely interesting..


KMdogs,

You missed NOTHING---- APBT my a$$.

Joe


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

GoingPostal said:


> That's what funny about the "bully" crap, some people want to take apbt and mix them until they have molossers and some want french or english bulldog looking things. That dog looks like a presa canario or another mastiff breed and they call it a "xl pit" for personal protection. Great. Awesome chain collar leash and need to take a scale pic, everybody knows bigger is better right? Surprised we didn't get the headsize.


I understand what your saying it is very aggravating. I am a little applaud at some of the dogs on his website.

Like this one she looks like shes heavy with pup and been bred to death.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I know several of the dogs looked way heavy. I don't know how they could've worked. Granted a few of them were "produced" and sold so that isn't their fault. But dang.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mitty18 said:


> Why is everyone being so rude?
> Beautiful dog but doesn't look like an apbt to me though.
> Sorry people are being so rude to you. Makes me sad that people behave this way.
> As pitbull owners we're already looked down on. Being rude doesn't help.
> You don't like the chain? You can say do without the attitude. I'm new to this forum but if this is how people treat people on here I'm glad I'm just Reykjavik it out N did not spend my money on VIP membership subscription.


If you think people in this thread are rude then you really should not be on the internet. I am glad you didn't spend your money on VIP either, we wouldn't want you up there telling everyone they are rude.

There is nothing rude about telling someone who promotes a 134lb dogs as an APBT that it is not one. If you don't like education being given then join a different forum.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

o well. i shall give my thoughts with a touch a rednecology. i didnt watch the video because the duma-- headline in it's self turned me away.and if thats a pit my names george bush.FAT ASS DOG COOD'NT MAKE IT CROSS MY YARD! Thats rude. C'MON MAN. rude,YOU ARE mistaking honesty for rudeness! C-YA.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> o well. i shall give my thoughts with a touch a rednecology. i didnt watch the video because the duma-- headline in it's self turned me away.and if thats a pit my names george bush.FAT ASS DOG COOD'NT MAKE IT CROSS MY YARD! Thats rude. C'MON MAN. rude,YOU ARE mistaking honesty for rudeness! C-YA.


Come on welder, I got a fat dog. I can guarantee he could make it across your yard though lol.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Gorgeous dog but he's not an APBT and he doesn't appear to be Am. Bully either. Looks like he has A LOT of Mastiff in him but that could just be me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:cheers:
I was thinking the samething like thats one hell of a good looking mastiff.But pit hell to the naw unless cross breed and it has some pit or amstaff in it but far from full blooded Apbt


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Come on welder, I got a fat dog. I can guarantee he could make it across your yard though lol.


yea,i mite hav been a lil strong on that but IIWII,{stands fer it is what it is}.it jus binds my cheese when folks call'm pits when they no good n dam well they aint.I DONT CARE WHAT THE PAPERS SAY.maybe i'm jus alil older from a different time same as surfer and a few others.i dont buy in to the bullshit.no no no never will.i dont care for the mf'rs the breed for $.i'm gittin off trac here so i'll bac out with this.QUOTE;sum people hav knowledge coming otta thy mouth but smoke comin outta thy ass.UNQUOTE.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

welder said:


> yea,i mite hav been a lil strong on that but IIWII,{stands fer it is what it is}.it jus binds my cheese when folks call'm pits when they no good n dam well they aint.I DONT CARE WHAT THE PAPERS SAY.maybe i'm jus alil older from a different time same as surfer and a few others.i dont buy in to the bullshit.no no no never will.i dont care for the mf'rs the breed for $.i'm gittin off trac here so i'll bac out with this.QUOTE;sum people hav knowledge coming otta thy mouth but smoke comin outta thy ass.UNQUOTE.


Bahahahahaha!!!! I love that quote!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

i thunk u wood.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

holy shit,i hate i gotta work.like to see the shit sling thats fixin to happen. ez thar BIG feller,he who shoots shotgun at tire mite git pellets in da nuts.hahahahahah


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Idk what either of u are talking about. Just wanted to add my funny quote too.....


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Didn't go on their website if they have one but what the he'll are you house seeing that is work? I hope you guys weren't referring to that little sleeve, amateur at best given the lack of shown control or ability to use the tool properly..


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Didn't go on their website if they have one but what the he'll are you house seeing that is work? I hope you guys weren't referring to that little sleeve, amateur at best given the lack of shown control or ability to use the tool properly..


Well km I can explain my stand point on this dog. After our few brief conversations my viewing of these types of animals has started to shift vastly. If or when I said anything about working I really wasnt referring to this dog. I know our ideas of working and proving an animal differ to some degree. I used to be on the urw where this particular person frequented. He did have some quality pp dogs from what I remember. Actual like police tyoe dogs. Real pp dogs not back yard jute junkies. To me a real pp dog is a working dog because it has a job its been trained and expected to do. I know you surfer welder amd some select other are very old school in your approach with these animals so I fully understand(and respect) you not considering bite work, weight pull, dock diving and the such as work.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There will not be any more warnings, if you two ( you know who I am talking to) can't ignore each other infractions and then a ban will come to the first one to start crap with the other one. The staff is not going to sit and babysit every thread you two go into.


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Gorgeous dog but he's not an APBT and he doesn't appear to be Am. Bully either. Looks like he has A LOT of Mastiff in him but that could just be me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly. I see A LOT of Mastiff in that dog.

And that guys website...Rap music and all. Yeah, I really want to buy a dog that is portrayed as he's portraying them. When he shows clips of the dogs barking, he uses sound clips of lions growling. lol.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Rock Pit said:


> Exactly. I see A LOT of Mastiff in that dog.
> 
> And that guys website...Rap music and all. Yeah, I really want to buy a dog that is portrayed as he's portraying them. When he shows clips of the dogs barking, he uses sound clips of lions growling. lol.


Idk what anyones personal choice in music has to do with their merit as a person. I hate heavy metal and gospel but I wouldnt question anyones merit if their kennel site chose to use either type.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Idk what anyones personal choice in music has to do with their merit as a person. I hate heavy metal and gospel but I wouldnt question anyones merit if their kennel site chose to use either type.


It just means he's targeting his market:thumbsup:


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Idk what anyones personal choice in music has to do with their merit as a person. I hate heavy metal and gospel but I wouldnt question anyones merit if their kennel site chose to use either type.


I'm not judging the merit of a person. I'm judging the merit of a "breeder".

Professionalism is one key to success. And after clicking through the site, I personally would never buy from this person. It looks as though he is reaching out to a particular audience. Music, Pictures, sound tracks, video and all.

Eh, not interested. I just shared why.

I'm positive that's the only reason the OP posted at all, right? For web views and possibly feedback.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Still I see no difference in a breeder have rap music in comparison to gospel meaning anything besides what they like. A true professional wouldnt have any music on their site or slang or any type of short hand. As redog said hes targeting a certain market. Its no different than a lab breeder having the star spangle banner as their back ground music. The urban market is very large and there is lots of money in it. I also know extremely stand up clean cut professional ppl who strictly listen to rap music. Its all personal choice and market aiming. Im sure the op isnt going to stop doing what hes doing bcuz u didnt like his music choice.

I dont mean any of that to sound like im attacking im just stating a simple opinion on everything


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Pick your battles JTP, we all know about rap and b.s. breeders already.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh im positive theres a ton. I was just sayings what if I chose to make a site and used rap as my background music but was the best breeder out there? Im sure theres shitty breeders with country rock and Christian music too. 

I concede and want to reiterate i wasnt standing up for the op or agree with him. And I certainly wasnt trying to argue about something so trivial. I was just throwing the dont judge a book by its cover out there.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

JTP might help you if you took a marketing class or read some sites about marketing strategy's. It has many factors, product placement, music, content HUGE and change regarding what or who your product appeals to. Look and appearance are HUGE in selling or promoting ANYTHING. It might not matter to you on a personal level, but then you are very unique especially in the states where marketing is so much a part of our lives.


----------



## back2basics (Apr 9, 2012)

I have no critique as its all been said. If you're doing well and staying out of trouble, I applaud you, that being said don't misrepresent what you sell and you'll be fine. I'm not a fan of huge dogs but that doesn't really matter. The site was designed well, hopefully the dogs you produce bear the same polish. If you're taking your PP to the next level there's more than enough experience in this forum to help you. That puppy was freaking huge.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ames said:


> JTP might help you if you took a marketing class or read some sites about marketing strategy's. It has many factors, product placement, music, content HUGE and change regarding what or who your product appeals to. Look and appearance are HUGE in selling or promoting ANYTHING. It might not matter to you on a personal level, but then you are very unique especially in the states where marketing is so much a part of our lives.


Youre right ames. Im a compltet novice when it comes to marketing. I was just saying you have lil wayne and mac miller in mt dew commercials im im sure pepsi still sells like before.
I looked at it as a personal choice that I didnt think should matter instead of a marketing gemic.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Its about selective marketing, I don't know of any US soil yard I would buy from with a website, however if uneasy looking online I wouldn't buy from one which has music or anything other than what needs to be there. Like it or not any time you see rap music playing, pictures of these thug looking guys with big stupid chains and chrome rims yo, it's all wash for the dogs peddling for life style..

Can defend it either way you want, seen enough and been around long enough to know.. sometimes profiling is right.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm glad you guys noted that they're not even American Bullies. I've gotten really tired of people seeing some thicker or bigger than the APBT and going "AMERICAN BULLY!".

The dog shows obvious mastiff influence if you ask me, heck that tail even looks mastiff.

Here's a Cane Corso, look familiar?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Went to their shitty website.. briefly.. "photoshoot " said alot... 

Too much dead weight, not properly handled, I laughed at that work section..

Good looking mastiffs? You kidding? Yeah... All been said before..


----------



## pitifull (Apr 27, 2012)

$5000 for a first pick puppy!!!! Holy hell


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

pitifull said:


> $5000 for a first pick puppy!!!! Holy hell


Ive seen $10, 000 a stud fee. White rhino got traded for a $250, 000 house, the bus was traded for a custom off road jeep I believe. It goes on and on... I honestly dont see the sense in paying more than $1000 for any dog. Itd have to be something extremely special for me to spend more....


----------



## pitifull (Apr 27, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ive seen $10, 000 a stud fee. White rhino got traded for a $250, 000 house, the bus was traded for a custom off road jeep I believe. It goes on and on... I honestly dont see the sense in paying more than $1000 for any dog. Itd have to be something extremely special for me to spend more....


I know, I heard that story recently.... People are freaking stupid. Unless the dog can wipes its own ass, feed, bathe and clothe me I would never blow anywhere near that kind if money on a dog.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh too add white rhino died shortly after from cancer


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol I gave $1800 for my pup Envy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol I gave $1800 for my pup Envy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I guess if you got it spend it. Thats just not for me. Theyre dogs not blood diamonds. Im sure if I were to buy a bully I'd pay $2500 but thats only bcuz I only buy first picks and I would only buy a bully off 2 studs. Envy is a very oretty puppy and im sure worth every penny.

Wow I really didnt mean that to sound dickish but as im rereading it it does. I didnt mean anything negative at all.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Wow I really didnt mean that to sound dickish but as im rereading it it does. I didnt mean anything negative at all.


You're just a dick, we know it


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I guess if you got it spend it. Thats just not for me. Theyre dogs not blood diamonds. Im sure if I were to buy a bully I'd pay $2500 but thats only bcuz I only buy first picks and I would only buy a bully off 2 studs. Envy is a very oretty puppy and im sure worth every penny.
> 
> Wow I really didnt mean that to sound dickish but as im rereading it it does. I didnt mean anything negative at all.


No offense taken. She was first pick female and I hope she grows into what I want her to. Her daddy is almost Gr. Ch. and her momma is just points shy of Ch. albeit just show they are still nice dogs. She will definitely show up in the ring!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> You're just a dick, we know it


This is very true but im more than willing to admit it lol


----------



## DogmanPak (Oct 11, 2014)

*Please don't be confused !!*

For all my expert Pitbull fans commenting and argueing on the post , here is what I think. First of all we have to understand what a Pitbull is ,according to experts a Pitbull is any bull breed or bull breed mix dog which can be or once was used in the pit for fighting or baiting purpose. If we go by this definition then any bull breed dog who has some fighting spirit or gameness can be called a pitbull. Now coming over to the APBT , the Apbt has a specific standard so yes this dog cannot be called an APBT and the person who posted this did not call his dog an APBT he called it a pitbull and that my friends is not wrong.


----------



## Draco88543 (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks a lot like a Presa Canario to me. Has a block head, looks nothing like an APBT!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

FYI this post is way over a year old. The point is until media and these so called experts decided to change the definition a Pi Bull was short for APBT. This is what we fight for so there are no  misconceptions as to what is or isnt a Pit Bull.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

DogmanPak said:


> For all my expert Pitbull fans commenting and argueing on the post , here is what I think. First of all we have to understand what a Pitbull is ,according to experts a Pitbull is any bull breed or bull breed mix dog which can be or once was used in the pit for fighting or baiting purpose. If we go by this definition then any bull breed dog who has some fighting spirit or gameness can be called a pitbull. Now coming over to the APBT , the Apbt has a specific standard so yes this dog cannot be called an APBT and the person who posted this did not call his dog an APBT he called it a pitbull and that my friends is not wrong.


I don't think that the ancestors of this dog were showing their qualities in the pit. And that is the definition of a PitBull. A PitBull is a dog who's parents were working in the pit and who is bred for the pit. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Why would anyone bring this thread back to life?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

hashbrown said:


> Why would anyone bring this thread back to life?


celebrating the return of Walking Dead this weekend! WHOOHOO!!!!
.
.
.
jk. we should allow dead threads the rest they deserve.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

JoKealoha said:


> celebrating the return of Walking Dead this weekend! WHOOHOO!!!!
> .
> .
> .
> jk. we should allow dead threads the rest they deserve.


:rofl: Zombie Thread :clap:


----------



## Lokipup (Sep 25, 2016)

I LOVE the replies here! Found this thread by searching the guy's name. He has a youtube channel and what's most disturbing is that he tried to get attention to one of his vids by titling it "My Pitbull Attacks a Baby", which turned out to be just another promo vid. Is that seriously how you attract people to your channel?? My jaw dropped. Not to mention that he leaves his dogs with his kids unattended and when someone asked "how do your dogs know who is a friend and who is a foe when someone enters your premises", he says the dogs make a judgement. Are you serious?? Yes, leave it up to a 200lb MASTIFF to make an educated call.

He is all about money and when confronted in the comments, mentioned that he is richer than anyone commenting, so they should shut up. I'm so glad people on here called him out as well.


----------

